# 8085,8086,8051 simulators



## thecreativeboy (Oct 25, 2007)

hi,
   anyone can prefer good simulators for 8085,8086 and 8051.please help me as soon as possible.and i have university practicals on monday.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 25, 2007)

You will find the students version of it from the CD which was in the book of Goankar tilted 8085 Architecture try using it. If you do not find even then, then post i will give u the link to download.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Oct 25, 2007)

no.i have the book.but it diidnt have the cd.bcoz this is the library book.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 30, 2007)

see buddy that disk u can get any friend who has bought the book (of course first hand).......BTW when i did my practical practices i was not able to figure out how to do monitor programs using the software.......if u find it then pls PM me.....


----------



## abinesh (Oct 30, 2007)

you have vikas's 8085 simulator ... nice and easy !! and BTW, are you from pondicherry... studying in PEC ? we too have the same ON MONDAY !!


----------



## JM61288 (Oct 7, 2009)

You try my software which is completely free.
*8085simulator.codeplex.com/


----------

